
Recalling memories in context - dnetesn
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-10-recalling-memories-context.html
======
buboard
research in mice has shown that temporally-related memories tend to be stored
in overlapping neuronal populations, and this process appears to be
mechanistic
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5063500/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5063500/)

There are multiple molecular mechanism that may serve this purpose
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24496410](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24496410)

